# Corsair Force 500 benutzen



## JensKurtRohling (8. März 2017)

Hallöchen,
ich habe folgendes Problem, undzwar habe ich mir eine Corsair Force 500 M.2 SSD gekauft  und eingebaut, jedoch wird sie mir nicht in meinem Windows Explorer angezeigt und wenn ich auf die Details der Platte gehe, wird mir angezeigt, dass ich eine Speicherkapazität vin 114473 MB habe, aber der verfügbare Speicher und der Reservierte Speicher 0 MB betragen.
Joa, danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## DjTomCat (8. März 2017)

Versuch mal ein Secure erase. Hast du bei der SSD eine Partition erstellt ?


----------



## Monstermoe (8. März 2017)

Es könnte sein dass die SSD noch nicht Formatiert ist: (Computerverwaltung>Datenspeicher>Datenträgerverwaltung).


----------



## JensKurtRohling (8. März 2017)

Wie komme ich denn in die Computerverwaltung? Habe das in der Systemsteuerung grade nicht finden können


----------



## DjTomCat (8. März 2017)

Welches Betriebsystem haste du denn?


----------



## JensKurtRohling (8. März 2017)

habs schon gefunden


----------



## Bluebeard (11. März 2017)

Bei neuen Laufwerken muss man zuerst Partitionieren und formatieren. 

Funktioniert nun alles wie es sein soll?


----------

